#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  tiesto in hasselt

## Gast1401081

*Optreden Tiësto zorgt voor klachtenregen*
HASSELT - Ruim honderd inwoners van de Belgische stad Hasselt hebben geklaagd over geluidsoverlast tijdens een optreden van de Nederlandse dj Tiësto. Dat meldde de Vlaamse omroep VRT maandag.


Ongeveer 18.000 tranceliefhebbers gingen zaterdagnacht uit hun dak in een evenementenhal, maar omwonenden konden de basdreunen minder waarderen. 

Drie jaar geleden leidde een optreden van Tiësto in dezelfde stad ook al tot veel klachten. Volgens de organisatie waren deze keer voorzorgsmaatregelen genomen om overlast te voorkomen. Een team van de gemeente verrichtte geluidsmetingen en nam klachten op. 

bron : de telegraaf.nl

----------


## salsa

Past dit niet beter in de rubriek Lounge?
Wat wil je nu zeggen?

----------


## showband

Ik denk dat hij : "Belgische burgers hebben meer smaak dan nederlandse" onder de aandacht wil brengen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

Ja maar heeft hij "the skilzzzz, you know?"  :Big Grin: 
(wie niet weet waarover dit gaat is geen vaste forum adept)

De gemeente mat maar heeft niet ingegrepen. Betekent dit dan dat alles binnen de norm was of wat is er verder gebeurd?

----------


## moderator

ff gemoved, je kan van tiesto veel zeggen, maar een live band is het zeker niet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Funmaker

lol@laserguy  :Smile: 

wou gaan kijken aangezien die altijd wel een leuke show heeft maar de goesting bekroop me snel toen ik het prijskaartje vernam  :Frown:

----------


## axs

Net als drie jaar geleden heeft de show van de Nederlandse dj Tiësto in de Ethias Arena, in de nacht van zaterdag op zondag, voor geluidsoverlast gezorgd in Hasselt. Het concert duurde van middernacht tot 6 uur ’s ochtends. Bij de politie en in de Grenslandhallen liepen ruim 100 klachten binnen.

Die klachten kwamen in eerste instantie uit de Catherinawijk en het Hollandsveld, later tijdens de nacht uit Runkst en de binnenstad. Merkwaardig genoeg mocht of kon de Hasseltse politie daar zondag niet over communiceren. Pierre De Strycker, de nieuwe directeur van de Grenslandhallen, had het eerst over “enkele tientallen” klachten, later over “meer dan vijftig”. 

Ondanks alle maatregelen om een herhaling van 2004 te voorkomen, bleken het dus meer dan honderd oproepen te zijn, wat door verschillende bronnen bevestigd is. Bij de vorige Tiësto-show waren, toen ook al na lang aandringen, 66 klachten geteld, onder meer toegeschreven aan het ontbreken van een geluidssas. Dat is er nu wel, en toch dikte het aantal klachten fors aan. 

“We hebben nochtans alle mogelijke maatregelen genomen, en de milieuambtenaar van de stad is haast constant samen met een beëdigd geluidsconsulent op pad geweest”, zegt De Strycker.

“We hebben meer dan één keer aan de organisatie gevraagd het volume te dempen, wat telkens ook gebeurde, maar na verloop van tijd gingen de knopjes weer open. Het vooropgestelde decibelniveau van 103 is nooit overschreden maar de lage tonen, eigen aan dit soort concerten, zijn wellicht de oorzaak van het probleem. Ik denk dat we het aantal ‘nachtevenementen’ van deze soort moeten beperken, en dat we vooral onze buren beter en ruimer op tijd moeten informeren.”


bron: hBvL

----------


## luc2366

ik was er zaterdag wel en vond het geluid helemaal niet hard staan. Er mocht best wat meer bass zijn  :Big Grin:  

ivm de show: het voorprogamma was goed, T begon om midernacht en draaide tot 4u dezelfde ééntonige loungy dance. Not my cup of tea maar ik kwam voor de show, niet voor de DJ  :Cool:  . Pas rond 4u30 draaide hij z'n 1e hits en pas dan ging het dak er helemaal af.
De show op sich was af: CO2, waterfonteinen, pyro; pixelwand, meeeega groot scherm, 4 multicolor lasers en 6 groene, een 160 headjes en een 100tal atomics, 5tal HOG's, 6 banaantjes in het dak,...

MAAR er waren ook wat fouten: heel veel pyro heeft niet gewerkt, 4tal heads werkten niet, gedurende de show lieten 2 atomics het afweten en rond 5u liet een hog het afweten (maar die kregen ze een 10tal minuten later weer aan de praat)   :Confused:  

anyway, ik vond Tiesto altijd al overroepen (en m'n idee over hem is sinds zaterdag niet verandert) maar d eshow was AF

----------


## axs

2 atomics op 100, 4 heads op 160,... 
waar praten we hier eigenlijk over?

Hog lag eruit door een dropout van de spanning naar de regie.

----------


## luc2366

> 2 atomics op 100, 4 heads op 160,... 
> waar praten we hier eigenlijk over?



nergens, maar ik heb zaterdag m'n ogen open gehouden  :Big Grin:  

was jij ook daar AXS? Ik stond naast de regie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## axs

> nergens, maar ik heb zaterdag m'n ogen open gehouden  
> 
> was jij ook daar AXS? Ik stond naast de regie



Niks is feilloos en lijkt dat als dat alles is tijdens een 8uur durende show, dat dat erg netjes is!

Neen, ik was er niet... interessantere dingen aan mijn kopje dan Tiësto  :Wink:

----------


## DJ GooS

snap niet wat ze bedoelen met "minder feestjes zoals deze" was 3jaar geleden dat tiesto  daar is geweest en zoveel van dit soort feestje worden daar niet gedaan.

----------


## axs

Toch best wel enkele grote muziek-producties geweest en staan er nog enkele op het programma.

----------


## RWE

> ik was er zaterdag wel en vond het geluid helemaal niet hard staan. Er mocht best wat meer bass zijn  
> 
> ivm de show: het voorprogamma was goed, T begon om midernacht en draaide tot 4u dezelfde ééntonige loungy dance. Not my cup of tea maar ik kwam voor de show, niet voor de DJ  . Pas rond 4u30 draaide hij z'n 1e hits en pas dan ging het dak er helemaal af.
> De show op sich was af: CO2, waterfonteinen, pyro; pixelwand, meeeega groot scherm, 4 multicolor lasers en 6 groene, een 160 headjes en een 100tal atomics, 5tal HOG's, 6 banaantjes in het dak,...
> 
> MAAR er waren ook wat fouten: heel veel pyro heeft niet gewerkt, 4tal heads werkten niet, gedurende de show lieten 2 atomics het afweten en rond 5u liet een hog het afweten (maar die kregen ze een 10tal minuten later weer aan de praat)   
> 
> anyway, ik vond Tiesto altijd al overroepen (en m'n idee over hem is sinds zaterdag niet verandert) maar d eshow was AF



Je kan niet tellen er stonden 3 hog's en twee wing's  en bdw er waren 11 groene lasers in de podjes die dmv cyberhoisten bewogen 
duss :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StijnS

Mensen moeten niet klagen, ze kunnen gratis meegenieten van een Tiësto-concert!:P

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> Mensen moeten niet klagen, ze kunnen gratis meegenieten van een Tiësto-concert!:P



Als ik daar woonde zou je mij ook zeker niet hebben horen klagen erover :Stick Out Tongue:  

@RWE, je schijnt er meer over te weten.
Even een vraagje: Hoe wordt alle verlichting verdeelt over de 3 lichttafels?

De één podium, de andere zaal etc?
Conventioneel/intelligent?
Lampen in catagoriën en soorten (mh's apart, strobe's apart etc)

Alvast bedankt! :Smile:

----------


## Kilian

> Mensen moeten niet klagen, ze kunnen gratis meegenieten van een Tiësto-concert!:P



100 klachten tegenover 18 000 mensen die het naar de zin hebben gehad. Poe hey, wat een probleem.

Hier op de binnenmaas was laatst ook een 'house' festival. Een week later stonden de locale kranten er vol van over hoeveel klachten er wel niet waren... 30... Er komt nu geen vergunning meer. Dank u wel gemeente binnenmaas.

----------


## BennyBoy

Wie deed de Pyro, en iemand nadere gegevens of pics van de pyro opstelling?

----------


## luc2366

> Wie deed de Pyro, en iemand nadere gegevens of pics van de pyro opstelling?



een nederlandse firma. rode letters op zwarte t-shirts.

----------


## salsa

> een nederlandse firma. rode letters op zwarte t-shirts.



De Brandweer?

----------


## BennyBoy

Pyro4?

Anders zou ik het niet weten... Iemand meer info hierover?//

----------


## moderator

Blijft het wereldnieuws in zijn greep houden, dit keer wegens een iets serieuzere zaak dan geluidsoverlast:





> *Terrorists Threaten Tiësto* 
>   Shakira had a Beirut date planned for her Oral Fixation tour this summer, but Lebanon appears to have dropped off her calendar.
> Rumors have emerged that Fatah al-Islam has directly threatened to kill DJ Tiesto if dares to show up for his planned July 2 concert in Beirut. The Dutch DJ has been voted as the world's best for the past several years. On October 1, 2005, Tiesto broke records when he made his long awaited debut in Beirut. Over 16,000 showed up to party with their beloved Tiësto at Forum de Beirut, in what was been coined the largest event ever in the Middle East. 
>   With all the problems Lebanon was facing in October 2005 - in contrast with last summer's war and today's terrorism plague - the abundant political assassinations were sadly a more stable time for the cursed Lebanese.
>   The fun-loving spirit of the Lebanese will never be crushed, not by war, not by occupation, and certainly not by a band of sick, cowardly terrorists.



Bron: Ya Libnan

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ja Pyrofoor doet de pyro op de Tiesto tour.

----------


## RWE

> @RWE, je schijnt er meer over te weten.
> Even een vraagje: Hoe wordt alle verlichting verdeelt over de 3 lichttafels?
> 
> De één podium, de andere zaal etc?
> Conventioneel/intelligent?
> Lampen in catagoriën en soorten (mh's apart, strobe's apart etc)
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Een hogje voor het water met onderwaterlampen
Een hogje met drie overdrives voor alle vl 2500's
Een hogje voor vl3k's strobes en dimmers en mediaservers

zo was het in hasselt verdeeld duidelijk?

Vr Gr RWE

----------


## lj_lchtrichter

hog voor water, vuur en co2
hog + wing voor alle licht vl's ( 179 om precies te zijn) en atomic's ( 90 ) en alle blinders
hog voor led's.

pyro4 deed het vuurwerk, maar het vuur werd door de hog van het water bediend.

Water was van JMR waterworld.

set in gelredome is hetzelfde als in hasselt met wat kleine aanpassingen

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Wel leuk dat we nu allemaal verschillende dingen gaan roepen.
De HOG voor het L.E.D. stuurt tevens de media server aan voor een deel van de projectie.

Wat is de functie/naam van LJ_Lchtrichter en RWE, weet ik meteen wie er hier op t forum zitten van de tour ...

----------


## RWE

> Wel leuk dat we nu allemaal verschillende dingen gaan roepen.
> De HOG voor het L.E.D. stuurt tevens de media server aan voor een deel van de projectie.
> 
> Wat is de functie/naam van LJ_Lchtrichter en RWE, weet ik meteen wie er hier op t forum zitten van de tour ...




Hoi Robin,

Ik Ruud ben projectleider licht op de tour dus !
en ja de led wordt aangestuurd met een mediaserver via de Hog,
allen de live content wordt erin gemixt met een videoapparaat, welke weet ik niet moet je aan de mannen van XL video vragen.

----------


## Poelmans

> 100 klachten tegenover 18 000 mensen die het naar de zin hebben gehad. Poe hey, wat een probleem.
> 
> Hier op de binnenmaas was laatst ook een 'house' festival. Een week later stonden de locale kranten er vol van over hoeveel klachten er wel niet waren... 30... Er komt nu geen vergunning meer. Dank u wel gemeente binnenmaas.



Vind ik ook soms onnozel... In Diepenbeek is er bijvoorbeeld 1 of 2 man dat de burgemeester te goed kent, en tegelijk niet echt tegen laagfrequent geluid kan  :Wink: . Al meermaals feestjes stilgelegd en/of zalen (tijdelijk) laten sluiten. Het is zover gekomen dat we meestal alles onder 80Hz wegfilteren op een fuif...

Maar als de flikken langskomen om te zeggen dat het stiller moet, dan heb je soms wel zin om de micro te nemen en te vragen aan die 1500 man in de zaal of ze hiermee akkoord zijn  :Big Grin:  Helaas hebben die 1500 man niet allemaal stemrecht in die gemeente...

Wat ik dan ook niet snap is dat er in diezelfde stad Hasselt dingen worden gedaan als "Hasselt Live", en "DJ City", waarbij half de stad verandert in een openlucht optreden. Daar hoor je dan niks van klachten... Maar dat is dan weer prestige voor de stad. Ik denk als tiesto voor de leut op de grote markt zou opgetreden hebben er volledig geen klachten waren...

Politiek... Kzal er nooit iet van snappen  :Wink:

----------


## Funmaker

Poelie vergeet vandaag dan wel niet te stemmen op uwen politiek he  :Wink:  het zou maar eens sterk kunnen veranderen door juiste stem te brengen  :Smile: 

En sja in diepenbeek meer op de dansvloer gestaan dan achter een tafel ... wat ik soms niet erg vind  :Wink:

----------


## Poelmans

> En sja in diepenbeek meer op de dansvloer gestaan dan achter een tafel ... wat ik soms niet erg vind



Om in diepenbeek achter een tafel te staan werkt ge bij de verkeerde firma  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Hey Ruud, 

Toevallig! ik ben dus Robin, een van de XL Video mannen.
Het systeem dat het scherm aanstuurd (zowel de media schakeld en sized als de overlay maakt) is het Encore systeem van Barco/Folsom.

----------


## moderator

tiesto goed...iedereen kan het...
www.dumpert.nl - Voor Joris

----------


## Funmaker

DJ cattie is in tha house  :Cool: 
wist niet dat het zo simpel was  :Wink:

----------


## Poelmans

> tiesto goed...iedereen kan het...
> www.dumpert.nl - Voor Joris



Hier loopt nog zo'n beest rond da da kan (heb er ook ergens een filmpje van  :Wink: )

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Hey Ruud, 
> 
> Toevallig! ik ben dus Robin, een van de XL Video mannen.
> Het systeem dat het scherm aanstuurd (zowel de media schakeld en sized als de overlay maakt) is het Encore systeem van Barco/Folsom.



wie doet die encore operaten? Edwin?

@Robin, wat voor LED zit er in die set: Mitrix, Olite? Ik weet dat er in Gelredome minimaal 2 stuks FLM R20+ ingezeten hebben  :Wink:

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Edwin is inderdaad de opperator voor de Encore.
Die 2 FLM's was maar een "heel" klein gedeelte van de gehele set ...  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Edwin is inderdaad de opperator voor de Encore.
> Die 2 FLM's was maar een "heel" klein gedeelte van de gehele set ...




dit vraagt om "tech in-side" foto's  :Smile:

----------

